# Honey Suckle for Goats?



## LastStandGoats (Apr 16, 2012)

We recently extended our goat pasture for our girls, but we have Honey suckle. We thought it would be okay, but a goat friend of ours said it was poisonous. Is this true? Should we be worried about it or let the goats just be free with it?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Our goats have eaten it in small quantities and did fine with no problems. I have read on a list of plants that Honey suckle is not poisonous but that jasmine is the one to be in smaller quantities. Don't take my word for it tho... I think that a spot on 'Fiasco Farms may have a list of poisonous plants to be aware of. Oleanders seem to be quite poisonous to all living things. I just wonder why goats can not eat some plants but can eat poison oak. The urushi oil in the poison oak/ivy and other plants is so very concentrated and how on this earth can goats tolerate this?


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I was told that it was a natural dewormer :shrug:


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

I had a lovely, huge Honeysuckle bush last summer next to my summer buck pen. They thought it was meant for them and they ate the entire bush like it was candy! None of them suffered any ill effects  Luckily my Honeysuckle is hardy and grew back this summer. The summer buck pen has been moved LOL.


----------

